

As Colleges Make Courses Available Free Online, Others Cash In - unignorant
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/31/education/31iht-riedopen.html?ref=technology

======
lkjhgvbnm
It's a brilliant anti-competitive move.

If you can get the course work from MIT/Cambridge etc for free why bother
going to BLAH-state to learn the stuff?

If you are going to school for the shiny bit of paper then the only bit of
paper that is worthwhile will be the one from MIT/Cambridge etc, if nobody
goes to BLAH state to learn stuff why would you employ someone who went to BSU
for the certificate.

The same thing happened in the UK, the sector was opened up to allow pretty
much anyone with a classroom to call themselves a university. This was
heartily endorsed by the elite universities in the name of fairness and wider
access. The result is that where there used to be good, medium and OK colleges
there are now elite and 'the rest'.

So guess what employers look for on a certificate?

